# hitching through texas



## Lost

im in Austin right now trying to figure out whether or not to hitch to houston and hop to nola or hitch the whole way to nola from austin,anyone do anything similar to this or ever hitch in texas,i kinda wanna know what im up agianst here,i aquired a dog now so its just me him and my rat.Any tips?


----------



## Matt Derrick

honestly, ive never heard a single good thing about hitching in texas. ive always heard it's a sore-thumb state. ive never done it though. wish i could give you some info on hopping to nola, but i don't have it accessible right now.

if anyone helps out with this, please remember that posting hop out spot specifics is against the rules of the board. general info is cool, but if you wanna post specifics about *where* to hop, please send a message to the person requesting it with the "PM" icon below their name/image.


----------



## Lost

yeah fuck that never agian i did it and i sucked..made it outta of there in 4 days though weird rides though..


----------



## dirty_feet

Everything I've heard about Texas is that it sucks - Train and Thumb. I'm sorry dude - yeah I wouldn't do it again but at least you got out of there. Ew.


----------



## maus

hitch to san antonio and hop the sunset there.and yeah fuck a bunch of texas times like a million. worst ever.


----------



## kevin!!!!

it's really not that bad, i've had to do it several times. but hopping trains in texas does suck a lot of times cos the traffic on most lines are backed up a lot. i even talked to a conductor and he was complaining about how he'd have to wait for hours and hours. 

i heard there's actually a bus that's really cheap from austin->houston. i forget the name of the company tho. if i find out what it is i'll let you know. everyone talks negative shit about texas.
there's some good things about it just like anywhere else. they got veg heaven! 

make it happen when yer there instead of just saying how it sucks, so whatever.
fuckin' try and change things around you instead of spending all your money and drinking 
under bridges being a scumbag. punks don't always have to hang out with punks, shit.

oh yeah and hitchin' to the areas that you want to go to aren't very hard.
plus you have a dog which will help you out. i'd try and hop out of houston to 
nola when you get there. i hitched it from houston-nola after katrina and it was easy
and that's when i didn't have a dog.theres some cool kids in houston as well. 

good luck to anyone that might be doing this.

Post edited by: kevin!!!, at: 2007/08/31 04:28

Post edited by: kevin!!!, at: 2007/08/31 04:33


----------



## Mouse

I personally wouldn't wanna hitch in TX. I avoid that place like a good habit.


----------



## tober

rely w of "t"


----------



## RebeccaSoup

im in TX and ive been getting MAD kickdowns.

Not much else though.


----------



## Shoestring

*Gosh ArrowInOre! I graduated high school in Port Arthur! Vidor was a town all its own eh?! lol!*


ArrowInOre said:


> I bet, if your avatar is really you, then of course everyone is nice, lol....(them thar hicks LUVVVV them a young purty girl, lol) I had added a post in here a while back and then remembered that Orange Texas was a freaky ass town to us. The sheriff insisted that he drive us to the best camp spots and even gave us money for food, then scared the shit out of us telling about a torso they found up the road a bit...I lovingly call Orange, Stephen King Fun LAnd...


----------



## Beegod Santana

My only experience with texas involved having a shotgun shoved in my face by a drunk redneck who demanded that I declare my love for jesus or go to hell (it was good friday, which I guess is kinda a big deal down there). I've only heard one person say good things about texas and he made it across in two rides, both buses full of christians.


----------



## stanktank

yup, no luck here neither....i bent the knee and took the greyhound.....fail.


----------



## uppercunt

Beegod Santana said:


> My only experience with texas involved having a shotgun shoved in my face by a drunk redneck who demanded that I declare my love for jesus or go to hell (it was good friday, which I guess is kinda a big deal down there). I've only heard one person say good things about texas and he made it across in two rides, both buses full of christians.





I actually think a guy sticking a shotgun in your face for jesus effin hilarious. you don't think ppl in tx know what you think of them and play on that? NO, good friday isn't a big deal it tx. No texas ain't a cakewalk; unlike the NW you've got to earn your miles.


----------



## menu

coming from a true texan.


----------



## soodoenim

I've hitched through Texas twice, and I would say that the main difference for me, was that the cops hassled me less there than in other states. I did walk a lot, but I don't know that I walked more there than in any other state I've been to.
Peace and Love,
Dan


----------



## Radar Lockey

After a few weeks in Texas I started referring to Texas as the state Traveling kids go to die.

Lol. You can get pretty much anything in Texas. Except a ride. I mean, yeah there are some really awesome people there and such. But pretty much hitching is a bitch.

I as well got mad kickdowns.... I was at a truck stop on I-20 and Highway 69 in Lindale for about a week or so. Good people.


----------



## derailed

except for laredo and some of the smaller border towns, I've never had major problems in texas. never really needed to hitch there cause you can ride freight everywhere, easily. like somebody earlier said, you have to earn your miles in texas and i like that, it's not like the northwest full of 90 milers. (except for austin, the pdx of the south).


----------



## menu

I agree with derailed. no need for a hitch. unless you get way off track I suppose


----------



## sweet potatoe

im also in austin right now, during this sxsw thing, if your here too, during this time, iwould definetly check rideshares on craigslist since theres so many p[eople, im headed th same way, and im pretty sure its not too hard to hop out of here, ican show you were if i run into you on 6th street. but yeah, if not, i hitched from dallas down here and it actually went really well. i dont usually like hitching at all, but people are pretty hopsitable with it round here, good luck, if you find me on 6th street, the names colin, and ill probably have a big brindle german shpherd/ pit with me


----------



## BillyTheKid

im actually doin it right now lol, been stuck for a week
but its fun


----------



## tagvolatile

egh, got a ride from mississippi to San antonio where I ended up driving half the way, half asleep. After that, got a sketchy ride, left out in Farfellas, or something, south texas was a shitty experience. Though the flowers were beautiful between Alice and San Antonio.. Got freezing at night, mid march.. All together, I was glad to get out of there. It's just so vast, but I liked the west side of it better for the scenery. Goats and the like. hmm if you get dropped off in another big city in Texas, it can be tough to get to a decent on ramp, the cities there are busy as hell, from what I could tell. And I'm not sure what advice I can give.. on ramps to I-5 during the day, if you meet a trucker named Don L., owns a pit bull, decline the ride.. truckstop at night..


----------



## Blackout

its n0t t0 bad in san antni0 theres al0t 0f c00l kids 0ut there they have a g00d f00d n0t b0mbs there and thse kids are way chillen


----------



## DavieJones

Ive hitched through texas a couple times, and ive mostly written it off. Not so much hitchin as it is hiking. I get kicked out of every truck stop lickity split and theres no fucking on ramps in the god damn state.

I dunno, i guess ive had mostly good luck. I made from Austin to OKC in 4 rides just the other day, one entailing a Lot Lizzard pimp and his whore wife for 200 miles.

But yea, expect 104 by 9 am in the summer, and walking miles and miles before any weirdo picks you up.


----------



## tagvolatile

tagvolatile said:


> egh, got a ride from mississippi to San antonio where I ended up driving half the way, half asleep. After that, got a sketchy ride, left out in Farfellas, or something, south texas was a shitty experience. Though the flowers were beautiful between Alice and San Antonio.. Got freezing at night, mid march.. All together, I was glad to get out of there. It's just so vast, but I liked the west side of it better for the scenery. Goats and the like. hmm if you get dropped off in another big city in Texas, it can be tough to get to a decent on ramp, the cities there are busy as hell, from what I could tell. And I'm not sure what advice I can give.. on ramps to I-5 during the day, if you meet a trucker named Don L., owns a pit bull, decline the ride.. truckstop at night..


 
I-10. my bad.


----------



## logan714

ArrowInOre said:


> I bet, if your avatar is really you, then of course everyone is nice, lol....(them thar hicks LUVVVV them a young purty girl, lol) I had added a post in here a while back and then remembered that Orange Texas was a freaky ass town to us. The sheriff insisted that he drive us to the best camp spots and even gave us money for food, then scared the shit out of us telling about a torso they found up the road a bit...I lovingly call Orange, Stephen King Fun LAnd...



i ran into him years ago he was cool but freaky But at least he told us if you sellp here no one will bother you Was it buy the forest service office the campspot ?

l


----------



## simpletoremember

Blackout said:


> its n0t t0 bad in san antni0 theres al0t 0f c00l kids 0ut there they have a g00d f00d n0t b0mbs there and thse kids are way chillen


 Is the o button on your keyboard fubared?


I never hitched in Texas I took the ShameHound (Greyhound) back from New Orleans to Flagstaff and the one of the buses was numbed 0666. Everyone was freaking out. There was a lighting storm and everyone thought we were going to die, I just sat back while I listened to Pain of Mind by Neurosis on my headphones.

Also my friend and I had an idea to make bummer stickers saying 'Messing with Texas' and place them on every car with a Texas license plate while traveling.


----------



## logan714

i like the way you think

logan


----------



## Tao_of_Pi

I just passed through Amarillo Texas the other day by greyhound, when we were leaving town I saw a guy with his dog trying hitch east from one of the on ramps. Due to some driver bullshit we ended up having to turn around and go back to the station. When we were finally leaving Amarillo again close to an hour later the guy had his dog and his gear and was walking back down the ramp looking pretty frustrated. Amarillo does not look like a town you want to be stranded in, like god took a piss on it, but the townspeople never bothered to clean it up.

That bus ride from Texas to Oklahoma was pretty fucked up too. Psycho driver picking fights with passengers and stressing an old Mexican woman out so much she started vomiting and having chest pains, when we finally got to Oklahoma City one of the passengers called the cops and our driver was arrested for a DUI. Fucked up.


----------



## Russ T

I hitched through Texas in 3 days. Had some trouble heading east out of Houston on I-10 but other than that it was pure and simple. Got some weird rides but met some real cool people too. Maybe I just got lucky. I posted up at a flying J just outside Houston with a sign and got picked up within minutes by this girl who took us all the way to NO that night.


----------



## Tadaa

never had that much problems in Texas.. hitchhiking back roads is pretty good.. highways are nice too 
apart from Dallas which took me a full day to get out, i love texas for hitchhiking.. nice people, and interesting countryside (depending on where you are tho haha
also around the border with Mexico it's a little harder..


----------



## nivoldoog

Lets see how this goes, Tomorrow start hitching from Dallas to Austin, Stop off in Austin to see the new space shuttle, then of to houston to see my home girl get married.


----------



## rumblefumbletumbleweed

good luck, hitching in texas fucking sucks, stick to the interstates or you're going to regret it


----------



## L.C.

Houston i ended up with 12 tickets untill i got outa town


----------



## nivoldoog

So far this place is not too bad. Alot of people giving out food, money, VODKA! that was cool, rides havent been too hard, Houston to Austin took about 5-6 hours to catch ride(HOT!). But I still had that vodka. Dallas to austin only took me hour 1/2 for ride. But HOT, HOT, HOT everywhere! Been REALLY lucky on rides.


----------

